# Are you ready?  America's Next Top Model!!



## MAChostage (Sep 19, 2006)

New season starts TOMORROW, September 20th!!  I'm excited.


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm liking AJ already...


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 19, 2006)

i can't WAIT!!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank god for time-shifting! The damn show comes on at the same time as Justice, so I'll watch it late at night.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 20, 2006)

when do they plan on re runing the episodes?


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 20, 2006)

Kudos to the top model fans who are strong enough to boycott the show due to Tyra's union situation..


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 20, 2006)

From E! Online, August 18, 2006:

_[FONT=verdana,helvetica] Banks herself spoke out on the strike for the first time in a statement Thursday. "I respect the desire of any employee of America's Next Top Model who wants to be unionized," she said, "however this is not a decision I control.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=verdana,helvetica]
[/FONT]_
 [FONT=verdana,helvetica]_ "This is an industry-wide issue between the networks, studios and unions. I hope this matter is resolved as quickly as possible and on terms agreeable to all parties concerned."_[/FONT]


[FONT=verdana,helvetica]I have faith that they'll all resolve this thing soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 [/FONT]


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting this reminder, I didn't realize it was already starting tonight!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 20, 2006)

^^ You're most welcome!


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 20, 2006)

no project runway tonight so i'll definitely be tuning in...is it just me or or those twins freakin hideous?


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 20, 2006)

HMMM... I don't know how I'm feeling about this Cycle's crop of girls.  I think that my first impression is that I don't care much for this bunch overall.  Already I am HATING Monique!  The girl from India is *gorgeous* (but she can kiss that hair goodbye!)!!!

And already I'm disagreeing with the elimination decision.  I think the other girl should have gone, challenge winner or not.

Oh, yes, and the twins *are *hideous as hell (except for their pictures, which came out rather well.  I guess that's really what counts.)


----------



## battipatti (Sep 20, 2006)

Girls I like:
AJ!!! I love her!! but wtf was that during elimination?
Megan, she's too cute!
Anchal, so gorgeous!!
Girls I dislike:
Megg, bunk as fuck
Brooke, she just annoys me, especially when she did the rap thing
Monique, bitch!!! bitccchhhhhh


----------



## MACtastic (Sep 21, 2006)

Anchal is drop dead gorgeous!! Holy cow I wish I could look like that!! I like AJ too.

Brooke is gorgeous, but I don't think she'd make a good model at this point. Its not about looks alone...you have to photograph well, you have to have that vulnerability. The twins seem to have that..well, Michelle does anyways. I do think they need a bit of a makeover though.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 21, 2006)

http://www.cwtv.com/page/topmodel_episodegallery_1.html

2nd pic man she looks rough


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 21, 2006)

I am all about AJ, her pictures were BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 21, 2006)

I love Megan; I hope she wins. If she does not, she will do well in the industry, just like Mollie-Sue is (I think short hair on girls is lovely).


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_Oh, yes, and the twins *are *hideous as hell (except for their pictures, which came out rather well.  I guess that's really what counts.)_

 
Haha, don't you love what Miss Jay said about them? Something like "the closest they should be to fashion is watching from the back row" ....


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 21, 2006)

^^ That was pretty doggone classic!  S/he's a *hoot*!


----------



## nht408 (Sep 22, 2006)

I agree. The twins, are kinda..uGH lol. Some of the girls are really really (like the bad kind) skinny looking too.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 22, 2006)

I wasn't crazy about the ones that were picked, I felt some of the ones they dropped looked better.  The twins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

They humiliated the one who works as a stripper/dancer.  Did she make it, I can't remember which one is her?

This one is my favorite.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 23, 2006)

LOVE anchal, aj, and i really like jaeda's features!  i really hope aj nips that zero confidence issue in the bud cos she is STRIKING!!! the twins took AMAZING pictures tho.. i was shocked to see how great they came out! i think they both nailed their shots! monique = BIATCH!!!! dude, i woulda drop kicked that bitch if she had thrown my stuff off the bed and took it for her own.. oh HELL no


----------



## stacey (Sep 24, 2006)

Anchal is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!! And I like AJ as well! Yey for ANTM!!


----------



## BlurredMascara (Sep 27, 2006)

I like AJ the most. I don't think this season will be all that great though. I don't like the twins. I can't see them as models. They aren't pretty. Anchal is pretty.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah, not much going on this season.

I love AJ!!! Her new hair is HOT!

I like Megan too, I was really upset she went home last night. I was shocked but kinda had a feeling it was coming. I don't know why.
I hate monique! she's a cunt! yeah, i went there!!!!
the twins take awesome pics but in person they are so bleh.
i love jaeda's short hair, if she would own it she'd rock it!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 28, 2006)

I can't stand Monique either. I was sure they were going to kick her off this week. I wish they could kick people off just for their attitude. I can't understand why someone hasn't slapped her already with all the stuff she's done.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, something strange happened, the picture on my original post has changed, same model different picture.  Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_I can't stand Monique either. I was sure they were going to kick her off this week. I wish they could kick people off just for their attitude. I can't understand why someone hasn't slapped her already with all the stuff she's done._

 
See that's the thing, contestants like Monique bring higher RATINGS.  A lot of people tune in just for the drama, so shows like this will always keep that controversial bitch of a person around for as long as they can.  (Remember Jade from last season?  Ooh, I hated her!)

I loved it when Anchal hung up the phone on her!  Best moment ever!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_I loved it when Anchal hung up the phone on her! Best moment ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



Yeah!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_I loved it when Anchal hung up the phone on her! Best moment ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know. I cheered for her bravery. I think everyone is intimidated by her and won't say or do anything. But you see how broke down she was when she got that weave taken out.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_I know. I cheered for her bravery. I think everyone is intimidated by her and won't say or do anything. But you see how broke down she was when she got that weave taken out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Uh-huh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And you don't know how my heart jumped for joy when she missed that elevator during the challenge!  She's got some real issues, though.


----------



## vgarcia (Sep 29, 2006)

anchal is beautiful, miss universe beautiful....idk about the runway though...aj on the other hand....beautiful but runway beautiful..jaeda has the looks but she just seems...BORING 

i think it wil be between aj and anchal

melrose...ugh..cant stand her, she is really pretty but her ego is over the top!

the twins...i agree WTF! one of the had the sterotype as Bulimic....ummm yea...more like annoreix (ok my spelling is REALLY bad)

caridee looks like ur all american ralph lauren model...but she is beautiful

as for the rest...eh

but u never know in this show...

btw, megan looks like the other model from the last cycle...the lesbian one...they are both soooo pretty!


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 5, 2006)

*Woo Hoo!*

I loved last night's (10/4/06) outcome! Couldn't have asked for anything more!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 5, 2006)

I know. That was gross. I’m glad they kicked her off. :woohoo:


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 5, 2006)

it sucks monique's attitude was so bad b/c she really is pretty! i don't really care if she stayed or went. i think based on her pics she woulda went anyway!

i love AJ!! she's by far my favorite! she better win b/c she's supermodel material!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 5, 2006)

I caught some of last night's episode during a channel scan.  I popped in right as Monique was rubbing her dirty underwear on the other girl's bed.  Oh my God!  

Thanks for the bio-hazard, you f**king psycho!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 10, 2006)

i'm all about Anchal and AJ! AJ's runway photo was awesome, it's such a quirky photo.

i think Brooke is cute as hell! top model material? no. print/catalogue material? YES!

i'm not really liking the twins or Jaeda very much, they just don't seem like model material to me, period. but Jaeda looks much better with the short hair, IMHO!

i'm pissed that Megan's gone. she reminded me alot of Kim from a couple seasons ago.

the model crop this time is much better than it was last time, i think. but i feel like i've seen all these ladies in previous cycles...the only really unique looking one i think is Anchal. she's amazing.


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 14, 2006)

I miss Megan...I'm glad that Meg is gone, I never liked her rocker thing. I love Brooke-she's so cute and love Melrose even though she's kind of a bitch. Caridee is awesome too, and Eugena is super pretty. The twins have that awkward couture model look which is cool.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 14, 2006)

yeah, i liked megan alot...just like i liked kim! i love the whole androgenous look!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aj is still my fave! her pics always rock, she can walk the runway and she is totally model material! she really does remind me of linda evangelista!!! so hot!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 16, 2006)

AJ FOR THE WIN! that girl is frickin AWESOME! i really like anchal too.. i just hope she can overcome her insecurities cos she's so beautiful! i was sad meg got sent home too.. i really liked her personality


----------



## kimmy (Oct 18, 2006)

i think it's going to come down to AJ and Caridee...i'm really impressed with Caridee, she just keeps turning out fabulous picutre after fabulouse picture. especially the freak show one, how hot did she make that elephant trunk look?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 19, 2006)

They kicked aj of which totally is not cool. It was between her and Jada,. Man I wanted her to be the last 2 standing. This is totally a stupid move on the judges part.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 19, 2006)

I really hope that Caridee wins!  I loved the elephant woman picture she had last week!  She rocked the elepahnt nose!


----------



## labwom (Oct 19, 2006)

I was sad to see AJ go. She was my favorite. They need to get rid of Melrose!


----------



## CincyFan (Oct 19, 2006)

I really liked AJ too but I didn't see her winning.  I thought she was way better than Jaeda though.  Jaeda's broad shoulders bug me.  Whenever they do close up interviews with her, she looks like a football player.  

I'm rooting for Melrose, Caridee and Brooke.  I think they all have the personality, desire and ability to make it.  I wouldn't be surprised to see a twin in the final two though.  Things change on a dime with that show.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, the twins don't look very good in person, but holy shit the one that was Demi Moore looked so hot in that picture!  They should have dyed her hair super dark brown/black instead of the horrid color she has now.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 23, 2006)

i'm so not into the judge's descision to kick AJ off...she's ALWAYS had good photos, when has Jaeda EVER had a good one? never...


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 25, 2006)

STUPID to boot AJ. she kicked frickin ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i mean HOW they chose jaeda over her is beyond me.. and melrose NEEDS to go!!


----------



## charismaticlime (Oct 26, 2006)

Melrose annoys me, but she shows potential in her photos.  I couldn't believe Brooke was kicked off though, especially on the day of her grad!


----------



## ette (Oct 26, 2006)

I HATE MEEEEEEEEEEEELROSE. She's too thin, it's making her look old. And she puckers her cheekbones...they shouldn't have her hair that awful yellow color or bleached her eyebrows. I looooove Caridee, she really looks like a model, she reminds me a bit of Daria Webowy when she is blonde. Jaeda should go home next...she needs to STFU about her hair!! Uh their are extensions, and she's so ungrateful. I don't think either of the twins are attractive, I want them to leave.


----------



## mitziedoll (Oct 27, 2006)

Im a little sad about Brooke being kicked of and AJ.  Brooke kinda reminded me of Reese Witherspoon and I think she should have been left blonde instead of the flat brown they gave her.  Melrose on the other hand would look better with darker hair with her angular features although her personality annoys me and I think she looks old.  Jaeda is pretty but not photogenic and perhaps too big boned to model.  She does not look healthy thin.  Now the twins do look healthy thin but neither are really pretty and they have terrible posture.  On the other hand, they photograph better.  Caridee is a winner, her face and body are great and she can move in front of the camera.  Her teeth are a bit big, just a general observation, does nothing to affect my opinion of her.  Anchal is beautiful but she lacks confidence and her opinion on the Oprah picture bugged me.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 30, 2006)

i think what Tyra said to Brooke after they kicked her off was kind of rude


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Anchal is the best shes soo exotic-ly beautiful!!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxipoodle1* 

 
_Anchal is the best shes soo exotic-ly beautiful!!!!_

 
Yes, she is.  I just don't get the comments that they keep making about her, saying that maybe she's "too beautiful".  Don't get it.


----------



## Uchina (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_i think what Tyra said to Brooke after they kicked her off was kind of rude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Christ I know.  Tyra thinks that she's God's gift to ameature models.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, Pretty pissed AJ was booted as well as Brook. But I really am glad Jaeda's gone! They kept her way too long!! I was so worried when it came down to her and Caridee last week. I'm so glad Caridee made it. She's my fave!! She's model material!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 24, 2006)

I thought that AJ should have lasted a little longer.  I am going for Caridee all the way.  I think she is so cute even though she had some trouble last week.


----------



## Katja (Dec 4, 2006)

*I am not impressed with any of them this year.  I wish AJ would have stayed because she was the one 'look' I was excited about.

Caridee is the best candidate now, but even then, she's too commercial.  There's like 50 Caridee's already.

Melrose looks almost 30 years old.  And I hate when she smiles and jutts out her neck and it makes those line everytime she goes up to receive her victory.

Eugena is just blah. *


----------

